# What should I expect to pay for a new GTO?



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I currently have a 2005 Dodge Magnum RT that is in my name and my soon to be ex-wife's name. Since she doesn't want her name on the registration or on the note, I was thinking about trading it in for a new GTO.

According to GMBuyPoer.com, there are tons of new GTOs available in most markets, however, the 6-speed cars seem to be very scarce in the color I would want.

Since these cars sticker for $32k, what should I expect to pay for a left-over 2006 car?

Thanks!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey snide,
Firstly, my condolences or congratulations on your pending divorce. Been there, done that.
As far as aquiring a new GTO, there seems to be quite a range to be had, price wise. Some dealers, or should I say, stealers, are not budging too much off sticker, and some are making good deals.
You really need to do a lot of shopping, and if you have your heart set on a GTO (and you should!!!) then it would be wise to be willing to go outside your local area to find the best deal.
I have heard of some folks getting deals around $28500. That's pretty good for a still new 06.
If you can settle for a good used one, I have seen 05s going for $23-25k, and 04s are down under $20k. 
There is even a guy in our club who has an 05 with lots of mods, including a supercharger putting out 515 at the rear wheels. Car has tint, 19" wheels, suspension upgrades and a host of other performance goodies. He's asking $28500 for that. That would be the bargin of the century for all those ponies. If you're interested, I can hook you guys up.
Good luck in your search. I hope you find that gem you're looking for.

Russ


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Russ.

I kinda want to get a new one so I can take advantage of 0% for 60. 

:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

snide said:


> Thanks Russ.
> 
> I kinda want to get a new one so I can take advantage of 0% for 60.
> 
> :cheers


Understand.
Too bad you are not in the market for an AT.
Our local dealer here, has a 1 of 52 06 QSM/Red/17s sitting in the showroom right now.
Car has been there for almost a year, but I don't know what kind of deals they are willing to make.
Where are you located?

Russ


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

macgto7004 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Russ


I reside in NH and work in TN. There's a 6-spd car in Nashville area... It's red though. I would prefer black, blue or orange.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Dude,
I'd think about $2k under MSRP at best (if you take the interest rate offer instead of the cash back) because I did a pontiac.com web search for the East coast from ME to SC and there are a few manual trans silver ones with red or black interior, one spice red and one black. The black one is in Mass.  A ton of autos remain and I located 1 orange and 1 blue. You decide is it color or trans.... tic, tock :willy: :willy: :willy: ... Check the link for the black manual and good luck. :cheers 

Red.

http://www.pontiac.com/ws/nvlWindow...pe=&size=&isbp=true&gmbpManagerName=Christine


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Dude,
> I'd think about $2k under MSRP at best (if you take the interest rate offer instead of the cash back) because I did a pontiac.com web search for the East coast from ME to SC and there are a few manual trans silver ones with red or black interior, one spice red and one black. The black one is in Mass.  A ton of autos remain and I located 1 orange and 1 blue. You decide is it color or trans.... tic, tock :willy: :willy: :willy: ... Check the link for the black manual and good luck. :cheers
> 
> Red.
> ...


Thanks for the link. I didn't see that one on GMBuyPower.com

:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

for some reason MANY dealers are not budging...I went looking for a QuickSilver and Red Hot combo and found two in March...One dealer had the 18s and the other the 17s and SAP...I went for the one with 18s first...didn't work out, dealer wouldn't budge telling me these cars are BIG sellers...I replied (after sales manager insulted me...note to self: It's just business...don't take it personally) I see, that's why you still have 2006 cars on your lot when the 2008s are just around the corner...I went by that dealership Sunday...that car is STILL there...
Next went to look at the one with 17s...dealer was in a mood to deal, the car turned out to have the SAP stuff and we came to terms...actually, right on what the other dealer wanted for the non SAP car...and no insults...business Bill...
Good luck with your deal...the rebates or financing are where you will shine...not a lot of profit built in to this car so right around cost is perhaps the best you will do but good luck...motivated sellers are out there.

Bill


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

silversport said:


> for some reason MANY dealers are not budging...I went looking for a QuickSilver and Red Hot combo and found two in March...One dealer had the 18s and the other the 17s and SAP...I went for the one with 18s first...didn't work out, dealer wouldn't budge telling me these cars are BIG sellers...I replied (after sales manager insulted me...note to self: It's just business...don't take it personally) I see, that's why you still have 2006 cars on your lot when the 2008s are just around the corner...I went by that dealership Sunday...that car is STILL there...
> Next went to look at the one with 17s...dealer was in a mood to deal, the car turned out to have the SAP stuff and we came to terms...actually, right on what the other dealer wanted for the non SAP car...and no insults...business Bill...
> Good luck with your deal...the rebates or financing are where you will shine...not a lot of profit built in to this car so right around cost is perhaps the best you will do but good luck...motivated sellers are out there.
> 
> Bill


Most cars I go to look at are "really selling" or "we can't keep them on the lot" no matter how many they have on the lot.

When I hear that, I usually tell them "That must be great for you" and walk away.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

silversport said:


> I went for the one with 18s first...didn't work out, dealer wouldn't budge telling me these cars are BIG sellers...I replied (after sales manager insulted me...note to self: It's just business...don't take it personally) I see, that's why you still have 2006 cars on your lot when the 2008s are just around the corner...I went by that dealership Sunday...that car is STILL there...


Bill,
Nice! I was insulted over the value of a trade in when trying to purchase a new 03 S-10 Blazer from a no haggle Chevy dealer, wound up at another dealer getting the value I wanted on my 00 S-10 Extreme and drove off in a new 03 Trailblazer LT for the same money as the Blazer deal which had an MSRP some $5k less. When I walked on the Blazer the salesman's parting shot was, "let me know what you want to do", like I couldn't afford the truck.

Drove over to the Chevy dealership my next door neighbor worked at as sales manager of the truck showroom and purchased the TB that had been my 2nd choice. I was still pissed the next day and drove back in the TB looking for the dweeb to answer his parting shot. Didn't find him but located the sales manager who walked into the punch by asking if I needed that salesman or would another do. I politely replied no, I was only there to follow-up on the salesman's question and proceeded to proudly lay out the great deal I got from their competitor. I told him it was the 3rd time I tried to seriously do business with their dealership in 4 years only to purchase each time elsewhere. Every time had been with the same salesman (the type who out of nowhere is standing by your car with the creepy smile and dead hand shake as your getting out and closing the door) and I had no bones about dropping that fact on the SM while leaving out my neighbor was the sales manager at the other dealership where I purchased 2 of the 3 times making me deals that blew them out of contention.

Car salesmen = professional pickpockets!

Drive on in one day and show off your ride ... let him get annoyed that he blew the deal and is still looking at the car that was flying of the shelf.

Red.


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

Our hometown dealer here in Texas, (50 miles south of Dallas), has one Torrid Red A4 with 18's left. It has written on the windshield---"$449.00 per month for 72 months at 0%" That's pretty much window sticker price, but 72 months with no interest ain't bad!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

mopar75110 said:


> Our hometown dealer here in Texas, (50 miles south of Dallas), has one Torrid Red A4 with 18's left. It has written on the windshield---"$449.00 per month for 72 months at 0%" That's pretty much window sticker price, but 72 months with no interest ain't bad!!


if 449/72 already includes tax, tags, etc that is a couple grand + below sticker, if not its about 1500 below MSRP


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

snide said:


> I reside in NH and work in TN. There's a 6-spd car in Nashville area... It's red though. I would prefer black, blue or orange.


Is it the one in Madison with 500 or so miles on it? I tried to buy it, if this is the one, back in Feb. and never could work a deal with them.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

At the end of last year, I purchased my 2006 from Jim Bradley Pontiac in Ann Arbor, MI........that is about 300 miles from here. I negotiated the deal over the internet, it ended up being $27,000 +TTL. Then I took the $1,000 cash over the interest rate to get it down to $26,000, $1000 Conquest Rebate.........$25,000, $1000 GM Card Cash.......$24,000. $3,500 Down Payment.......$20,500.

After adding the TTL to the base cost........$444.10/month for 60 months at 6.5% APR.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

rcu316 said:


> Is it the one in Madison with 500 or so miles on it? I tried to buy it, if this is the one, back in Feb. and never could work a deal with them.


Nope. It's in Murfreesboro, at Neill-Sandler.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

snide said:


> Nope. It's in Murfreesboro, at Neill-Sandler.


Dunn Automotive in Madison has a Torrid Red 6 speed, well they still did last week. It doesn't show up on the search though.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

rcu316 said:


> Dunn Automotive in Madison has a Torrid Red 6 speed, well they still did last week. It doesn't show up on the search though.


Probably used.


----------



## tom's2005gto (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought my 05 M6 with 18's and SAP grilles for $24k on EBAY, the car only had 3436 miles on it. I know there is a west coast dealer on there selling new 06's for like 29K. But I wasn't sure if the west coast cars had extra CA pol;ution control on them. And I found theis car in FL. nice cruise back home to Nashville.

Good luck!

tas


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Bill,
> Nice! I was insulted over the value of a trade in when trying to purchase a new 03 S-10 Blazer from a no haggle Chevy dealer, wound up at another dealer getting the value I wanted on my 00 S-10 Extreme and drove off in a new 03 Trailblazer LT for the same money as the Blazer deal which had an MSRP some $5k less. When I walked on the Blazer the salesman's parting shot was, "let me know what you want to do", like I couldn't afford the truck.
> 
> Drove over to the Chevy dealership my next door neighbor worked at as sales manager of the truck showroom and purchased the TB that had been my 2nd choice. I was still pissed the next day and drove back in the TB looking for the dweeb to answer his parting shot. Didn't find him but located the sales manager who walked into the punch by asking if I needed that salesman or would another do. I politely replied no, I was only there to follow-up on the salesman's question and proceeded to proudly lay out the great deal I got from their competitor. I told him it was the 3rd time I tried to seriously do business with their dealership in 4 years only to purchase each time elsewhere. Every time had been with the same salesman (the type who out of nowhere is standing by your car with the creepy smile and dead hand shake as your getting out and closing the door) and I had no bones about dropping that fact on the SM while leaving out my neighbor was the sales manager at the other dealership where I purchased 2 of the 3 times making me deals that blew them out of contention.
> ...


Red,

I know what you mean...when I said that to the sales manager, he didn't blink an eyelash...like he didn't even hear me...the salesman however, his jaw dropped to the floor and his eyes got real wide like he couldn't believe I would say that.
The sales manager said to me when I was leaving what their hours were on Monday (I was there on a Saturday morning) and I replied I wouldn't be back...I left there and drove to the other dealership...several hours later, I was driving home in my new car...the lies that I was told at the first dealership (that I can verify) is what turned me off...that and the insult sent me to the moon...I won't even get in to the low ball on the trade...I understand they need to make a buck...EVERYONE needs to eat...I asked up front, give me a fair price and do me right on the trade (I had just come from CarMax with their quote) and I would be buying thier car...4 months later, I guess having that car on the pad in front of their dealership than having my money in their pocket...and that is even WITH the most recent sweet financing currently offered by Pontiac.
Bill


----------



## mopar75110 (Jul 14, 2007)

RCU316, The car is in Corsicana, Tx. at the local GM dealership. I was told the $449.00 for 72 months does include TT&L.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

snide said:


> Probably used.



No, it is new. It had 300 miles when I drove it. I think everybody else is Middle Tennessee has drove it now also.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

rcu316 said:


> No, it is new. It had 300 miles when I drove it. I think everybody else is Middle Tennessee has drove it now also.


Well then, maybe I should go drive it too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

snide said:


> Well then, maybe I should go drive it too. :lol: :lol:


Might as well, I know a few who have! I saw it sitting there tonight when I came by. I come through there almost every day. I thought I would have ended up with that one but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

rcu316 said:


> Might as well, I know a few who have! I saw it sitting there tonight when I came by. I come through there almost every day. I thought I would have ended up with that one but I guess it wasn't meant to be.


Went to Murfreesboro last night to look at the 6-speed car they had. Seems like the Pontiac website is wrong because they don't have that car any more. So I drove the last one they had, an automatic. While it's a nice car, I definitely want the 6 speed.

:cheers


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> http://www.pontiac.com/ws/nvlWindow...pe=&size=&isbp=true&gmbpManagerName=Christine


On Saturday, I took this car for a drive. While still "new" it had 4700 miles on it. It rode nice and had plenty of power. The only thing I didn't like was the placement of the clutch pedal - it needs to be moved to the right an inch.

I offered $29.9k and they agreed to that number. However, they wouldn't offer 0% at that price. Also, we were too far apart on my trade in. So, perhaps one of their other customers who came to look at the car that day ended up buyng it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

snide said:


> On Saturday, I took this car for a drive. While still "new" it had 4700 miles on it. It rode nice and had plenty of power. The only thing I didn't like was the placement of the clutch pedal - it needs to be moved to the right an inch.
> 
> I offered $29.9k and they agreed to that number. However, they wouldn't offer 0% at that price. Also, we were too far apart on my trade in. So, perhaps one of their other customers who came to look at the car that day ended up buyng it.


At that price and those miles ... walk away, no ... run! F**K that deal, sounds like rape!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Man...some people just beg to be taken, I swear...

I was in my friendly neighborhood P-P-Pontiac/GMC dealer two nights ago, buying a creampuff '03 VW Jetta GLS for our eldest daughter. 

They still had a slushbox-equipped Spice Red '06 in the showroom. I asked one of the salesdudes how many they had left on hand.

"Uh...three. _No_, Two. I just sold one to some kid the other day."

Figuring the discounts had to be pretty insane by now what with the '08s inbound, I asked, "How much?"

"I think it was $32,000."










I almost spewed Crystal Geyser water on the dude! Fark me...if what the salesguy said is true, that "kid" got _shafted!_


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Groucho said:


> Man...some people just beg to be taken, I swear...
> They still had a slushbox-equipped Spice Red '06 in the showroom. I asked one of the salesdudes how many they had left on hand.
> "Uh...three. _No_, Two. I just sold one to some kid the other day."
> Figuring the discounts had to be pretty insane by now what with the '08s inbound, I asked, "How much?"
> ...


Groucho,
Pickin up another VW? I suspect you have a few bucks in the pocket each week that you didn't with the Monaro.  How's your new ride holding up on the commute?

Yea, the fire sale appears to be over. I stopped by a dealer on Tuesday because they had 2 (BOM & TR A4, 17's) parked on a grassy slope out front with another 1 on the used lot. Curiosity thing, so I bypassed the sales staff and inquired with the sales manager. Not a dime under MSRP was the answer. He was proud to say they have dug in for the last hurrah. I ventured over to the used lot and they were starting at $30k for an 06 BOM M6 & 17's showing 7k miles on the clock. 

Glad I bought mine in March when the embers were stoked!
Red.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Groucho,
> How's your new ride holding up on the commute?


The GTI is _great_. I can drive it like I stole it and still net 26mpg average. Small size is great for traffic carving. Took a while to get used to the DSG and the FWD, but man- what a little rocket. I'm getting her chipped with the Neuspeed Optican software next week... should get ~257 hp at the flywheel, with just over 300 lb.ft. of torque. After that- rear swaybar, Neuspeed sport springs and Koni FSDs. 

I never learn. :lol:


----------

